# Can horses eat swede?!



## horsesatemymoney (12 November 2011)

To make a cheap bordom breaker, can horses eat raw swede with a hole drilled through to make them into a stable toy?! Anyone done this?


----------



## LOZHUG (12 November 2011)

Yes my horse loves the stuff


----------



## horsesatemymoney (12 November 2011)

Brill supermarket had it reduced for about 20p will do the same job as a likit for £3 just didn't want to poison him! Thanks


----------



## MiCsarah (12 November 2011)

Yer my horse loves them but lasts 2 minutes at most


----------



## Supertrooper (12 November 2011)

Yep, our boy has a whole one every Sunday  (cause it's swede Sunday) we just throw it in field for him xx


----------



## muddygreymare (12 November 2011)

My mare loves swedes, they dont last very long though!


----------



## juliette (12 November 2011)

my horse loves them


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (12 November 2011)

Yes, my old girl loved them, i often bought them as a treat for her...


----------



## BillyBob-Sleigh (12 November 2011)

My boy loves them too, but they don't even last 5 mins lol


----------



## PoniesRock (12 November 2011)

I just give it to my pony whole  She plays with it in her stable for a bit and then takes about 3 mouthfuls to eat it!!!


----------



## Chestnutmare (12 November 2011)

always feed Mr T his whole.... doesn't take long before its gone


----------



## Alec Swan (12 November 2011)

For those who feed swedes,  did you find that they were an acquired taste,  or did your horses simply pitch in?

Alec.


----------



## Supertrooper (12 November 2011)

Ours went for it straight away but then he's not known for his restraint!!


----------



## FionaM12 (12 November 2011)

Does anyone know how they compare to carrots for sugar content? I want to keep Mollie's sugar intake down, and I believe carrots are quite high?


----------



## Supertrooper (12 November 2011)

I think swedes are lower than carrots. Carrots though arn't that high as mainly water BUT I may be totally wrong xx


----------



## bumblelion (12 November 2011)

My boys love them! I drill a hole through and string them up in stables. During summer months I just chuck them out whole in field, keeps them occupied for ages!!


----------



## BillyBob-Sleigh (12 November 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			For those who feed swedes,  did you find that they were an acquired taste,  or did your horses simply pitch in?

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

My boy had never had one before, and he wolfed it down in seconds


----------



## caramel (12 November 2011)

The first time I gave one to my boy he played with it and ate it, second time he demolished it in minutes, third time he ignored it! 
Will give him one occasionally as something different.


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (12 November 2011)

i tried these when mine was on box rest... took a disturbing 30 SECONDS to demolish it the clever little b@gger haha!!


----------



## Nari (12 November 2011)

One of mine loves them, the other hates them. If Little Un has just eaten one Jim won't talk to him until the smell has gone!


----------



## jennifer83 (12 November 2011)

My horse didn't like it. I put it in his field and he used it as a football


----------



## Jnhuk (12 November 2011)

Yes although I tend to keep them as a winter treat especially when they are bored in the field when it is snowy and/or hard frost. Can put one in the feed trough to slow down their eating of ther feed. 

The first ones are demolished in no time at all. The horses do seem to be less interested in them if they get them regularly - only eating the first half.


----------



## marmalade76 (13 November 2011)

Both my ponies love swede.


----------



## FanyDuChamp (13 November 2011)

Yes, my 2 race to see who can get through a swede fastest, Fany always wins!
FDC


----------



## unbalanced (13 November 2011)

FionaM12 said:



			Does anyone know how they compare to carrots for sugar content? I want to keep Mollie's sugar intake down, and I believe carrots are quite high?
		
Click to expand...

I have a laminitic and I feed swedes, apples, carrots and sugar free polos. As long as you are sensible and feed treats in moderation it's fine, according to my vet - and avoid sugary molasses filled store-bought treats such as likits and uncle jim's hanging balls, of course.

Carrots, apples and swedes have less sugar than grass.


----------



## dunkley (13 November 2011)

Swedes, and a whole sugar beet from time to time - they love them!


----------



## SuperCoblet (13 November 2011)

Once, I drilled a hole straight through one, and a couple of apples and carrots. Put a knot in one end if some fairly sturdy rope and threaded the swede first, then the apples and carrots and tied it too the roof if his stable where his likit usually goes, it's never taken him so long to eat one carrot, let alone the swede


----------

